# 2 Mice Plugged In, Only 1 Works at a Time



## shrekitnam (May 17, 2021)

Hi, I have 2 mice, One is a Bloody7 Mouse, and the other is a Cobra E-Blue Mouse. Only 1 of them works at a time. What I mean by that is my Cobra mouse takes priority when both is plugged in, if I want to get the Bloody7 mouse to work I have to go into Device manager and uninstall the device of the very bottom mouse at the list. The Bloody7 Mouse now works. To switch back I have to unplug the Bloody7 mouse. I have 3 HID-compliant mouse listed under mouse, when only 2 are plugged in. How do I fix this so I can have both mice running at the same time?
Device Manager Photo: Pasteboard - Uploaded Image
Device that I need to Unistall for Bloody7 Mouse to work: Pasteboard - Uploaded Image 

In-Depth Explanation: In order for my Bloody7 mouse to work I have to uninstall 1 of the three devices shown in the picture. Then will my Bloody7 mouse work. But by doing that my Cobra mouse doesn't work anymore. To fix this I have to unplug my Bloody7 mouse from the usb. Then will the Cobra mouse work. There are also 3 devices shown on the mice detected. I only have 2 plugged in. How can I fix both these problems?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like incompatible mice. I'd simply try different mice.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When each mouse is plugged in it takes priority and won't allow any other mice to be installed. Not much you can do about that. You can try them both on another computer, if the same behavior happens, then that is the way those mice work.


----------

